# Heist/L&O switch time slots starting 5 April



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

_Law and Order_ will move back into its 10PM ET time slot and _Heist_ moves up into 9PM ET.

See The Futon Critic for more info.


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

It looks like USA Network does not have any more reairings of episodes of Heist on it's schedule after episode number two.

Up against Lost and American Idol, and no re-airings on USA Network -- Goodbye Heist!


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Check for Heist on Bravo. I could swear I saw it listed there as well.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I didn't understand why NBC would mess with a franchise show for something as mediocre as Heist in the first place. Or for any other show, for that matter.


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

Oh great. Now there's an overload of things to record at 9pm Wed night again.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

ADG said:


> I didn't understand why NBC would mess with a franchise show for something as mediocre as Heist in the first place.


I don't think it was a question of sacrificing _L&O_ for _Heist_---I think the concern was that _L&O_ was getting clobbered in the ratings by _CSI:NY_, which could be expected to appeal to the same audience. They thought that by moving it to another time, they'd be able to find people interested in watching both shows (rather than just picking _CSI:NY_).


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

Joeg180 said:


> Check for Heist on Bravo. I could swear I saw it listed there as well.


Yes, I see that they are airing the pilot on 4/14 @ 7pm ET on Bravo. Don't see any reairings of the third or future episodes though.


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

So far...I think Heist is just OK. I will keep checking it out though.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I need more HDtivos....1 isn't enough...please send soon


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Lost on one Tivo, Heist on the other, I'm all set


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

USA Channel had been playing episodes of Heist, but you are right -- they don't show any for the next couple of weeks in the guide. Which means something is going to have to get recorded onto VHS in the bedroom, because 9:00 is American Idol and Criminal Minds on our two dvr tuners downstairs.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

Programming notes: An early exit for NBC's 'Heist'
Unable to steal viewers from Foxs "American Idol" or ABCs "Lost" last Wednesday, NBC's "Heist" may be finished before really getting started. According to reports, this week's fourth episode will be "Heist's" last after averaging a dismal 1.8 rating among 18-49s in its most recent outing. Originally, the show had aired an hour later, in the Wednesday 10 p.m. slot, but NBC switched it to 9 after it showed little promise and Law & Order, which previously owned that spot, got beat up at 9. The network will likely air L&O repeats instead.

from
http://www.medialifemagazine.com/artman/publish/cat_index_31.asp


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

how much does it bring in to run heist vs l/o. I mean, how much do they lose by running this new show vs repeats of l/o?


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Heist is officially cancelled. Next weeks show will air, but then it's gone.


----------

